# My Elevator Doesn't Go All The Way To The Top Floor



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

I joined the Fitness Challenge this month in hopes of putting on some weight/muscle. I have been so lazy and have not been working out at all but it looks like I may be getting my wish of gaining weight in an unplanned manner. I do not know for sure yet but I may be pregnant. :icon_eek: I'm sooo freakin' nervous y'all!

My husband looked at my pills last night when I asked him to give them to me and was like, "What the heck did you do!?" I snatched them from him and looked. :icon_eek: :icon_surp I am still in shock as to how I could make such an idiotic mistake. Being the total dingleberry that I am, I was accidentally taking my pills upside down. _And_ to top it off, we have been really getting after it more than normal this week and stupid me has been taking PLACEBO PILLS!!

I took a pregnancy test last night that showed negative but it may be too early to tell since the last time we had sex was yesterday morning. I'm calling my doctor tomorrow. My husband seems to be freaking out over this even more than me. Eventhough I feel retarded, I can atleast laugh about it but he can't which is strange to me because he's the one that has expressed wanting kids. He thinks I need to get back on track with my birth control but I think I should wait _just incase_ i'm pregnant. Right?

Anyways, i'll keep y'all updated, okay.


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 19, 2006)

The only way to tell this soon is to have a blood test at your doctors office, since you have not missed a period


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG, this is FREAKY, Lisa! I had a dream that I met you last night and you were pregnant!!!!! How weird is that? :icon_eek:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

:icon_eek: Ok, you're freaking me out. Have you ever done this before?


----------



## Becka (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG Lisa how stressful !!! Can u get into the doc in the next day or two?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm going to call my doc first thing in the morning and try to get in for a blood test.

Placebo pills are the pills at the end of the pack that are designed to be taken the week you have your period to help you stay in the rhythm of taking a pill every day. That is there sole purpose and do nothing to prevent pregnancy.

I have 3 rows of green pills and one row of brown (the placebo) pills in my pack. Besides the fact that I was taking them wrong I should have noticed the color. :icon_roll I'm telling you, something aint right with my head! I keep them beside the computer and take them on the dot at 10:00 every night. Maybe i've been soo enthralled in MUT that I wasn't paying attention to how I was taking them. :icon_lol: Who knows? Atleast i'll be paying better attention from now on, that's for sure!

EDIT: I see you edited your post, Becka. Why? I just replied to you. Oh, well. hehehe


----------



## Marisol (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, I don't know whether to congratulate or what to say. Once you go to the doctor hopefully they will let you know what is going on. I hope everything goes ok.

By the way, your title cracked me up. I was checking my mail via my phone and since I am the mod for this forum, I get an email everytime a thread gets posted. Anywas, as I read the titled, I was giggling out loud.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 20, 2006)

Lisa,

****:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek: WTF????***********

I'm sorry, this just sounds so much like something..I would do.

 *Wait a minute..I did do this...once!!!!!!*! I ended up doing a HPT and it said positive and I was freaking out b/c my BF was that rat guy..and well anyway..I ended up "getting my period" like three weeks later..so I guess you could say I miscarried.

This is a total mod-squad moment! How do you feel?

OMG. This is big. I'm going to have to PM you tonight after I get my head around this.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 20, 2006)

Lisa,I am so happy for you! I know you would be an awesome mom!:icon_love


----------



## Becka (Feb 20, 2006)

I think taking the wrong pills could've happened to anyone, really, the way the package is set up. Lisa you must be going through the stress, hope you're doing ok.

I deleted the original post where I asked what placebo pills were, I didn't see you'd responded already. Well, I "googled" it, and, um .. after finding the answer thought, holey crap I should know this, I felt retarded thinking I'm probably the only gal in the world who doesn't know what placebo pills are, so I deleted my question " )


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2006)

come fill us in girl!!! How did the test go!!?? :icon_eek:


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 20, 2006)

Good luck Lisa! Let us know how it went. I now I was on the pills with placebos and I ended up switching to the pack without them...I have also forgotten pills before..


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, I just got back from the doctor where I was given the total run around. I'm so pissed at them!

Okay, this morning I woke up and called first thing. When I explained my stupid mistake and how I last had sex saturday morning, blah, blah, blah, they transferred me to someone. I had to explain it again and was transferred to someone else who also ended up hearing my ordeal. I'm sure they were all having a good laugh. :icon_roll After being on hold forever they finally told me to come on in right now. I had just woken up so I threw on some clothes, pulled my hair back, and flew there.

When I was signing in the girl goes, "What's your name?" I told her and she goes, "Oh, you're the one that...yeah...you can go on back to the lab. They don't know what they're gonna do with you." I wasn't sure how to take that but went on back without a word but i'm sure my facial expression said it all.

I waited forever in the lab waiting area and was finally told where to actually wait since apparently I was in the wrong place. :icon_roll When I finally saw the lab tech she asked my name and couldn't find my file so I explained everything once again to her. She left and when she came back she said, "They didn't want you to come in for a blood test yet. You were just supposed to make an appointment." I told her that I had explained everything on the phone and after being transferred around a few times, they told me to come in NOW. Ohhh, the frustration!

I then proceeded to ask her if there was a blood test that could detect early pregnancy and she said yes and that it could detect as early as a day. "Perfect," I thought. Then a nurse came to talk to me and told me that the doctor said that if saturday was the last time I had sex, that it would be too early to tell even with a blood test. So why the heck did the lab tech tell me a different story?! I'm so confused. Then she asks me why I didn't just call my OBGYN where I get my pills. I told her because I figured I could get in easier at my general doctors and since it was just for a blood test I didn't think it mattered. She goes, "Well, they are the experts and that's where you should have gone." What idiots!!

So I left there and drove over to my OBGYN and had to once again tell my stupid, embarrassing story to not one but 2 people. They also told me it was too early to tell with a blood test and that I should just "wait it out" to see if I get my period. I'll probably be stressing so much that I won't have a period even if i'm not pregnant.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

LMAO! Ok, good, i'm not the only dingleberry!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG!! I would have gone POSTAL on those crazy ass people!! :icon_evil What they heck were they all doing getting you all twisted and turned around like that? And who in their right mind tells you to just WAIT and see if you get your period? That is seriously retarded!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you! That's what I thought, too.


----------



## Liz (Feb 20, 2006)

could you have taken a 72 hour pill??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, I wasn't planning on getting pregnant but if it happens it happens and it was meant to be. I wouldn't try to interfere with it in any way.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 20, 2006)

Just wanted to add that if you are pregnant, I think you would be a kick ass mom and the hottest pregnant chick around.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Awwww, thanks, Marisol! That is so sweet of ya to say! :icon_redf :icon_chee :icon_love


----------



## tashbash (Feb 20, 2006)

Well said. I am so nervous for you, I can't imagine having to WAIT IT OUT!!! Good luck on keeping your patience up.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 21, 2006)

Hang in there Lisa! Take a deep breath and deal with it one day at a time.

I'm sure you can handle anything that comes your way! You're a strong lady!!!:icon_bigg :clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 21, 2006)

omg you sould of told them off lisa! if you are ummm "with child" then we will be pergant 2gether yayyy!!!! lol


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 21, 2006)

I just read what happened at your doctor - what a bunch of friggin morons! I've had my share of stupid instances / conversations with doctor's office workers too.

Good luck Lisa!!


----------



## Becka (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll second this!!

I can't believe the lab and the obgyn offices were so ridiculous. Its their job to be sensitive and explain things well and not stress people out worse, geez.


----------



## tashbash (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG Jenny are you prego? I did not know this!!!:icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 21, 2006)

lol yes but shhhhh nobody knows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> besides lisa! ( she was the 1st one i told hehe)


----------



## Becka (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG, the secret's out now Jenny, congrats, congrats, congrats !!!! how far along ???


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 21, 2006)

lol thanx becka , only 1 moth :icon_love i wish i found out when i was 5 months cause now i have to wait 8 momths! this sucks!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually, yes. I've been pretty intuitive my entire life.

What a crappy experience at the doctor's office! I think I would have been kicking ass, especially with something as important as this. I really hope you get the answer that you want, Lisa. I know you would be an awesome mom. :icon_chee


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow! Congrats Jenny!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW! Congrats hunnie!!

And Lisa I second and third Mari and Becka's statements, you would be a ROCKIN MOM! And super hot too!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 22, 2006)

aww congrats jenny!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and lisa, best of luck to you however it turns out! keep us updated!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Aww, that would be cool. So how are you doing so far? No morning sickness?

Thanks for all the support, you guys!


----------



## Liz (Feb 22, 2006)

good luck with everything lisa!

and congrats jenny!


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 22, 2006)

:icon_cheeNot any more:icon_chee..... Oh wow, jenny, congratulations!!!

I'm so happy for you.!!!! I hope the baby has your beautiful eyes.!

Keep us updated on sonograms, etc...boy or girl, etc....we want to know as soon as possible so we can know whether to shop for baby boy or baby girl gifts....:icon_bigg


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats, Jennifer!

Keep us posted, Lisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redrocks (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Luck Lisa! I hope everything works out the way you want it to!

Congrats Jenny!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

awww thank you everybody!

no morning sickness! thank god! im doing real good just very emotional at times :icon_love thanx lisa


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

thank you! and i would keep everybody updated thanx again


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 22, 2006)

Lisa, I am so slow since I have not been able to get on here as often as I want. Keep us posted!!! I want to 2nd, 3rd, 4th wherever we are on here that you would be an awesome mommy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't take any pills if you think you might be. And just in case you are, start taking those pre-natal vitamins right away.

xo~Jennifer


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 22, 2006)

I felt the same way once when I thought I was pregnant. At the beggining you feel stressed out because you didn't plan it, but then, I think, hey, this baby is gonna fill my life with joy.

I agree with some of the girls here, you would be a hot mom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep us updated!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you! I have some prenatal vitamins and i'm gonna start back taking them. I used to take them when I was anemic from my long, heavy periods but birth control has cleared that up so I have just been taking a regular multi one a day.

I'm like so paranoid right now about what I should and shouldn't be taking... just in case. Like for instance, I was gonna take my melatonin the other night to help me sleep. I checked the label out of curiosity and sure enough it said, "Do not take if pregnant," and that's a natural supplement so i'm like being all paranoid about everything right now. I had just payed for a tanning package a couple of weeks ago and only gone once so I guess I wasted that money since I certainly won't be going back until I know for sure.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 22, 2006)

Lisa what I would really suggest is taking folic acid-that is the most important one and try to relax,I know this came out of the blue and even with it not being confirmed I totally understand you wanna to the best.

Love you hun!xoxo


----------



## tashbash (Feb 22, 2006)

CONGRATS JENNY!!!!!!

And Lisa I understand about being paranoid. Hopefully you won't have to wonder for too long.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG Lisa! I hope you get what you want! If you want to be pregnant, I hope you are and if not, then I hope you're not!


----------



## looooch (Feb 22, 2006)

If you're pregnant Lisa you are going to be a rocking mom. good luck with everything


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

Most tanning salons will either give you a refund or a "hold" on your package until after you have the baby (you have to give them a doctors letter or proof that you are, indeed, pregnant). I remember when I had my tanning package, I kept putting off cancelling the package until I was 5 months preggers. I wasn't HUGE at 5 months, but you could tell there was definitely something cooking in there...and they told me that they could cancel the package, but they needed proof that I was preggers. I just lifted up my maternity shirt to show them my belly and I go, "Is this proof enough?". heh

Congrats if you are pregnant!! I didn't have a "positive" test until I was 20 days pregnant. I KNEW before then...but the tests didn't show until the 20th day. But, my boobs started getting sore around, oh, the 2nd week, and then the back cramps...it kinda felt like I was PMS'ing...but more pronounced. So, even if the tests don't show positive...you'll know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, congrats to you, too, Jenny!!! Hope the baby has your gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Lisa, keep us posted and let us know how it goes! At least you are being responsible so if you are pregnant hopefully you will have a healthy, happy baby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went through a similar thing a few months ago, we had a little mishap with the condoms (we are very careful with them, and use a spermicide backup, so this was just a freak thing I guess!) and my period was like 2 weeks late due to stress from final exams and trying to find a job. I took several pregnancy tests and was freaking out, but also doing like you and quit drinking caffiene, etc, just in case. Surprisingly hubby wasn't that upset -- I kind of think he wants kids soon even though he won't admit it, but I want to wait a few years! (Hubby and I met right before grad school, so this is the first time we've been able to enjoy our relationship without the stress of school -- I don't want to throw any kids into the mix yet! lol)

Anyways, I hope everything turns out well for you, whatever happens!


----------



## Pauline (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny! Lisa i hope everything works out for you the way you want. How long will you have to wait before you know if you are pregnant?

Sounds like you are taking the possibiltiy of you being pregnsnat in your stride


----------



## lilla (Feb 23, 2006)

Lisa, I hope things work out the way you want. Let us know either way. I don't think you'll need to wait that long to find out tho.. good luck!


----------



## Andi (Feb 24, 2006)

hope you find out soon!!! and good thing you read that medication label, that was very smart.

and youÂ´re gonna be the sexiest mum around if you are pregnant for real. :icon_love


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 24, 2006)

Lisa, when I found out I was pregnant with my 3rd (totally not expected, was only going to have 2) I freaked out for about 10-15 minutes then I was like "o.k...cool, I guess this is what God wants." She was truly a blessing from Him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2006)

awwwwwww, lisa, i'm so sorry you're going through this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope everything works out for the best.

i totally agree with the others. you are gonna make one ROCKIN' mom. you're gonna look so cute pregnant!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah you should definitely wait b/c if you are it could really hurt the baby or cause a miscarriage. that's so crazy how you did that. well if you are i hope and sure everything will be just fine. and having a baby is a little scary and hard sometimes but so worth it. you never really know how much you can love someone until you have a baby.


----------



## Killah22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I totally agree with you, that if it was meant to be, then let it be. Don't interfere with God plans. And by the way.......you'll make an awesome Mom.


----------



## Mokie (Feb 27, 2006)

Some info on why you have to wait to miss your period for a pregnancy test:

From www.birth.com.au

"After conception takes place, your developing baby will take about 6 days to move down your fallopian tube and into your uterus. It then takes at least a further 6 days (or more) for your baby to fully implant into the thick lining of the uterus. Therefore, it is not until at least 8 to 12 days after ovulation (or 2 to 6 days before your next period would have been due) that your baby will start to physically interact with your body. This 'interaction' involves your body providing your baby with nourishment through your blood stream as well as your baby producing hormones that move into your body, to support the pregnancy.

Once your baby fully implants, they start to release a hormone called 'human gonadotrophin hormone' (or 'HCG') into your blood stream. The HCG level initially starts off very low, but rapidly increases (doubling every second day), so that within a few days to a week or so, the HCG level becomes high enough to be detected in your blood stream and urine. It is this increasing level of HCG that forms the basis of blood and urine pregnancy tests. This is also why pregnancy tests do not show up as being 'positive' until the woman's period would have been due (and why women do not start to feel the physical signs of pregnancy until after this time)."

So although your doctors are asses for not explaining things to you, they are right that you just need to wait and see. Hope this makes you feel a little better about your doctors brushing you off!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 27, 2006)

Lisa, you know I'm here for ya! I haven't heard from you in a few days.....you know where to find me. It'll be a minute before you can find anything out, though! Just hang in there. XOXO.


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess I missed a lot of news while i was busy. I hope it works out the way you want. hugs. =-)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! I'll know something soon, one way or the other. My period is just a few days from now....if I have one.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 7, 2006)

i wanna know already!!!!! hurry up lisa... ok ok i know you cant rush your body but im dying to know if i need to go shopping for the baby or not!!! guess were just going to have to wait "sighs" :satisfied:


----------



## Cheesey (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep me posted too.. Elavator may have just gone sideways. :bandit:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL!

Hello there and welcome to MUT! :laughing:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 10, 2006)

I started my period!! :w00t:

I never knew I could be so excited over being on the rag!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

yayyyy!!!!! i did want us to be prego together but next time!!!!:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 10, 2006)

Jen, you're already planning on next time? LOL


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

hey i want 6 kids! :icon_chee


----------



## Zoey (Mar 10, 2006)

LMAO Jen,you are so cute!

Congrats Lisa,I'm happy for you!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 10, 2006)

yay, I'm so happy that you got what you wanted Lisa! I've had plenty of those pregnancies scares but I'm just not ready for another one cause I'm only 21.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 10, 2006)

im glad you got what you wanted!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 11, 2006)

OK..Interesting.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! Jennifer, you're too cute! lol

What do you mean? :wassatt:


----------



## Becka (Mar 11, 2006)

Well thank goodness, I can BREEEEAAATTHE now finally, whew!!! Congrats Lisa, well I feel sort of weird saying congrats on a getting a period but I dunno how else to say it. Glad u know for sure now, geez that must have been stressful waiting to find out either way!


----------



## Becka (Mar 11, 2006)

Whoaaaaa !!!!

Glad to see u back Jenny, we missed u !!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy! i'm so glad you have your period!

LMAO


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 11, 2006)

I knew the second I typed that you would ask...what do you mean?

Because the second after I typed it...I asked myself..what do you mean? :wassatt: You can't just put that, Elisabeth. That's mental. I outta delete it. It was a brain fart. I meant I'm happy for you too...!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 11, 2006)

LOL

It's okay, Elizabeth! I thought maybe your comment had something to do with what we discussed through PMs and that you would further clarify. I just wasn't sure. I have brain farts all the time too so I totally understand and it's no biggie! :laughing:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 12, 2006)

lol, Congrats on the non-pregnancy Lisa!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, no way!..as in...not in any way.


----------

